# Smoking is Better Than Vaping (7 Reasons)



## picautomaton (3/11/16)

A bit sarcastic me thinks but a nice read:

https://vaping.com/blog/comment/7-r...pUJiP27IrB3Ye/04qi1r8AURr&bt_ts=1478122977372

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (3/11/16)

Tongue in cheek humour has its place, unfortunately this topic isnt the right one.
I was left thinking, _shame poor fools_, at the end of the article.

I strongly feel that there is a dark little secret in cigarettes, which we arent told about, resulting in certain parties desire to glamourise smoking.


----------



## Quakes (3/11/16)

That really was a nice read. lol.


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (3/11/16)

picautomaton said:


> A bit sarcastic me thinks but a nice read:
> 
> https://vaping.com/blog/comment/7-r...pUJiP27IrB3Ye/04qi1r8AURr&bt_ts=1478122977372


Being a past smoker, I smoked for 20 years, one box or more of peter red a day, I loved smoking, the last four years of that I constantly had a smokers cough. They say, when u have a smokers cough big damage is been done. I never wanted to give up smoking, so the only alternative was vaping, still getting the nicotine hit, without the gastly tasting ciggi. With in 3 days, I was off the ciggis, my cough went away and my taste came back. Now of course ciggis have tar in, which causes a slow release of nicotine giving you that 45min high, where is vaping is a short high. But the health risks with all that tar and carbon "mynoxide" (spelling) amongst other chemicals, that is causing a slow death is hectic. And now I can also vape any flavor, can change the nicotine strength, plus its a awesome hobby and great people, is it really a question. I tasted a ciggi the other night at the party, I had 1 drag and it tasted like sh*#. Vape for eva

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

